# Presonus FaderPort



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Presonus's cute little 200 buck mini-control surface looks like the perfect solution for those with limited desk space who are suffering DAW 'mouse fatigue'. It remotes a single motor-driven fader and offers transport controls and windows buttons and a data entry knob. There's a cavaet, however. While Presonus's site advertises the FaderPort "works with all Mac or Windows-based recording software", it's not there yet. 

The device currently works with later versions of ProTools, the Pro version of Logic, and some versions of Nuendo and Cubase. It does NOT work with several other popular DAW products, including the one product which seems to represent the largest potential market for it, Logic Express.

The FaderPort is upgradable, and Presonus is busily working on software that'll make the marking a reality, but for the time being prospective buyers would be well-advised to check the product's tech page at.....

http://www.presonus.com/faderport-specs.html

before plunking down their hard-earned dough.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

The Faderport, reportedly , doesnt' work with Cakewalk's Sonar. I even had one ordered and turned it around.
Good idea though.
BUT here is a contender

http://www.frontierdesign.com/Products/AlphaTrack

Their demo movie has Sonar being used in it.
It will ship at the first of the year. So I am waiting . . .


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

marfel said:


> Presonus's cute little 200 buck mini-control surface looks like the perfect solution for those with limited desk space who are suffering DAW 'mouse fatigue'.


Only one fader?? Uggg, I'd build a bigger desk!!!:sweat:

I'm glad I have the Tascam US-2400! :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

According to their site, Sonar 6 compatability is reportedly the first update for Faderport. If the past is any guide, it'll probably be released the same week Frontier ships their device. I kind of like the idea of the touch-sensitive buttons the AlphaTrack has. Let us know how it works for you when you get it.


----------

